# Things that make you go "Hmmmm"



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

Engine:
-SR20DET S-13 "Black Top"
-CTC Motorsports turbo installation:
Garrett T3/T04E turbo (.63 A/R, 50 trim compressor)
equal length stainless steel top mounted exhaust manifold
Tial 40mm external wastegate (.8 bar spring)
polished intake manifold, valve cover
-HKS BOV
-Silvia A'pexi FMIC
-GReddy intercooler piping(polished)
-Howe 2 core radiator
-Sard adjustable fuel pressure regulator
-JWT fuel rail
-MSD 72 lb. (about 760cc) injectors
-300ZX TT fuel pump
-Cobra Pro-flow MAF sensor
-K&N CAI

Exhaust:
-Blitz 3" Realize TT w/dummy cat
-GReddy 3" downpipe

Electronics:
-JWT ECU
-SVR slim battery w/ trunk relocation kit
-Apexi S-AFC
-Greddy Profec B w/ Autometer boost gauge

Suspension:
-Tokico Illumina adjustable shocks
-Esplier GT spec springs
-Cusco front STB

Wheels & Tires:
-Borbet 17 x 8.5(front) 17 x 9.5(rear)
-BFGoodrich 235/45/17(front) 275/40/17(rear)

Brakes:
-'93 Iron 300ZX calipers
-Brembo cross-drilled/slotted rotors

Drivetrain:
-Factory LSD
-ACT 6-puck clutch copper
-OBX short shifter

Interior:
-Custom aluminum fabbed shift knob
-Silvia S15 seats
-AIWA CDC-X207 headunit
-Kicker amp
-6-1/2" Rockford speakers
-12" Pioneer sub


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

What's it run in the quarter?


----------

